# Exercise Induced Rhinitis



## CopperCyclist (16 Jan 2012)

Anyone else suffer from this? It's where any sort of exercise tends to cause your nose to start to run! Sounds stupid, but I get it big time, and the net would have be believe its quite common. Apparently especially common in 'athletes'(roud: 

Whenever I cycle, my nose just starts running like no ones business. It's useful for ensuring cars don't perform close passes sometimes, but other than that, a complete and utter pain in the arse. The second I finish cycling and walk in the doors of wherever I've reached, no more problem.

Anyone else suffer - or even better, suffer and have a solution?


----------



## Crackle (16 Jan 2012)

I have permanent rhinitis, rhinitis is not just a runny nose though, if only.


----------



## derrick (16 Jan 2012)

Thats why cycling gloves have a soft back,


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Jan 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Anyone else suffer from this? It's where any sort of exercise tends to cause your nose to start to run! Sounds stupid, but I get it big time, and the net would have be believe its quite common. Apparently especially common in 'athletes'(roud:
> 
> Whenever I cycle, my nose just starts running like no ones business. It's useful for ensuring cars don't perform close passes sometimes, but other than that, a complete and utter pain in the arse. The second I finish cycling and walk in the doors of wherever I've reached, no more problem.
> 
> Anyone else suffer - or even better, suffer and have a solution?


]+ 1 I get sinus pain and pressure too, only started 9 months ago when I got back on the bike


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jan 2012)

You have my sympathy, my nose always runs when I ride in cold weather but over the years I have perfected the art of the snot rocket to the previously unheard of standard whereby on a still day and factoring in the speed of the bike I can flatten a fly at 3 paces.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jan 2012)

Yup! Cycling, running, any form of physical activity and my nose is off.


----------



## craigwend (16 Jan 2012)

Me too, and worse in the cold weather 

I carry a 'hanky' in summer 

Nearly perfected the nasal projectile technique, though having a black jacket, occasionally looks like i've been attacked by slugs & snails


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jan 2012)

Same here, especially in the cold. Then again I get seasonal rhinitis (hay-fever) as well


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2012)

My nose runs like a bitch on the bike, in all weathers, worse in the cold! I try to carry tissues, but I have to de-snot when I get to the office...I get it all in back of throat too


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (17 Jan 2012)

Crumbs... I wasn't even aware it had a name. I thought it was just "normal"


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2012)

Yup, my nose runs something chronic when I cycle. A huge pack of tissues is my ever present companion in my saddle bag.


----------



## MattHB (17 Jan 2012)

Cold weather sets me off terribly. And +1 to the whole snot rocket thing... Ewwww


----------



## MissTillyFlop (17 Jan 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Anyone else suffer from this? It's where any sort of exercise tends to cause your nose to start to run! Sounds stupid, but I get it big time, and the net would have be believe its quite common. Apparently especially common in 'athletes'(roud:
> 
> Whenever I cycle, my nose just starts running like no ones business. It's useful for ensuring cars don't perform close passes sometimes, but other than that, a complete and utter pain in the arse. The second I finish cycling and walk in the doors of wherever I've reached, no more problem.
> 
> Anyone else suffer - or even better, suffer and have a solution?


 
Aparently inhaling salt water in a spray form stops it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sterimar-Is...14?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1326798527&sr=1-14


----------



## CopperCyclist (17 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Blowing snot rockets is really horrible and uncivilised - I've been in the firing line and believe me it's not at all nice! Stop being oafs and use a tissue, can't you cycle one-handed?



Yes.

But not permanently. At least not if I want to maintain normal speeds. It's really this bad if you've got it, tissues aren't an option


----------



## CopperCyclist (17 Jan 2012)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Aparently inhaling salt water in a spray form stops it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sterimar-Is...14?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1326798527&sr=1-14



Hmm. I'm not sure... that seems to focus on relieving a congested - I.e. hard to breath out of - nose. That's not the problem, I can breath perfectly well, it's just runny. To use an analogy it's not like my nose is like a London road at rush our, it's more like Silverstone during a Formula One race!


----------



## Arsen Gere (19 Jan 2012)

I suffer from this too and use the snot rocket solution. One side suffers more than the other due to a bent septum from where I stopped my bike with my face on the road.
More seriously though. I wondered how much this contributes to dehydration and fluid loss ?


----------



## vickster (19 Jan 2012)

You would rather spew snot everywhere than slow down, ugh  ...most unhygienic. I stop, blow nose. pocket the tissues and then bin asap.

Spitting etc contributes to the spread of TB, let alone dehydration!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (20 Jan 2012)

Strong coffee can relieve a runny nose (briefly) in some people.
I suffer from cold weather "duffy-dose" and find loratodine hayfever/allergy tablets stop it ... if i can be bothered to take one.

I'm a snot-rocket man most of the time.


----------



## col (20 Jan 2012)

I get it with the mildest of curries too.


----------



## cd365 (23 Sep 2014)

Resurrection of an old thread.

@Hacienda71 mentioned this in this thread http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/spitters-on-the-commute.165681/#post-3293407 and a search for it with cycling in Google came up with this as the top result.

Has anyone found a solution to this or do you just put up with it? I can see that some people on this thread think snot-rockets are disgusting but if I didn't I would need a bag of tissues and have to stop every mile (or less sometimes).


----------

